# can you use a musgraves cash and carry card in various counties?



## boogaloo (1 Mar 2013)

Or do you have to go to one within the county where the business is registered?
I need to get access if possible to cash and carry in Galway, but the account I'm using is for a business in Limerick.
Are the systems centralised?


----------



## Palerider (1 Mar 2013)

Yes an account with Musgraves allows use at any Musgraves outlet.


----------

